# Yetti hopper style cooler



## tom turkey 2x2 (Apr 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried the hopper style cooler Walgreen Mart sells made by Ozark trail? Is it junk or dof esp it keep ice well. Can not see paying  the price of a get to hopper.7


----------



## TJay (Apr 21, 2017)

We have an Rtic 20, works great!


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 22, 2017)

I looked tonight in the walmarks.
$50?
Just go for it.  It looked fine to me.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2017)

My friend has the yeti hopper and it does a fine job.. I'm sure the knock off is a carbon copy.. Let us know how it works out for ya


----------



## ccbiggz (Apr 27, 2018)

TJay said:


> We have an Rtic 20, works great!



I've got the same cooler and love it.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 27, 2018)

I have the Walmart Version. It is pretty dang good. It does leak at the zipper if it gets turned over, but overall it is a big win for the price.


----------



## trad bow (May 3, 2018)

Main difference between the two is the zipper. Yeti zipper way better. Both hold ice well.


----------



## ryanh487 (May 3, 2018)

I have the Wal-Mart version.  Kept drinks cold for 2 days on the beach in 85 degree weather and full sun. It's way lighter and easier to carry than a hard cooler. I'm satisfied.


----------

